# m.v.Brimnes (IMO 500120531?) 10592grt/1962)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Could somebody help fill in some ownership details for the above:

Built in 1962 for Tenax Steamship Co Ltd Ltd (Mgrs Kr.Jebsen, Norway)

Sold in either 1970 or 1980 (?) and renamed *Apiliotis*, any idea of the name of the new owner and flag?

Sold in 1986 and renamed *Milos A*, again any idea of the new owners and flag? She obviosly didn't stay with them long as I beleive she was broken up in 1986

Many thanks

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nigel,
As Apiliotis for Reinante Transoceanica Navegacion S.A 
Call/Flag Sign:ELWK
IMO:5051987
P.o.R.:Monrovia
Flag:Liberia
Sources LR 1978/1979

Note: I don't think your IMO nr. is correct?


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Many thanks for filling another gap, at that rate I think she must have change ownership in 1970 not 1980, I couldn't read my own writing. As for the IMO Nr. I have no idea where I got it from and was very dubious as to it's accuracy

Thanks again

NigelC


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I think the problem is that IMO numbers are being mistaken for Offical Numbers.
IMO numbers didn't come into being until a few years ago (around 2000 I think).


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jim,
Wasn't the IMO introduced in 1987?
The *IMO ship identification number scheme *was introduced in 1987


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Ruud,
Possibly, to be honest I didn't start taking too much notice of it until they started painting it in prominent places on ships!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Nigel

I have records of 2 vessels with same name and same managers so here goes

Vessel Name: BRIMNES 
Vessel ID: 500110858 
Vessel Type: Bulk carrier 
Tonnage: 22,901 gross 
Owner: JEBSEN SHIP MANAGEMENT (BERGEN) A/S 
Built: 1972 
Date of Fate: 12/1981 
Type of Fate: Foundered 
Vessel Abstract: Visited Auckland once on 13 Sep 1978 
Renamed MARINA DI EQUA-1980. 

The second built in 1963 was broken up in 1986


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Gydnia

It was definately the one built in 1963 that I am interested in, we, the *Brimnes* and my vessel the *Athelprince* (Bulker), were crossing the Pacific from Panama to Australasia, NZ for us and Aussie for them, at the same time and I was in regular W/T contact with them and as that was in 1965 it was definately the earlier of the two.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Correct Gdynia the ship of the foto is not MARINA DI EQUA a well konwn by me as Italian b/c (foundered in the gulf of Biscay after report serious leakage ina hold during storm-force 10 winds and very heavy seas 29-12-1981 all 30 CREW MEMBER LOST THEIR LIVES WHEN SHE ABANDONED THE SHIP!!!! great tragedy of sea.
Gp


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Gydnia
> 
> It was definately the one built in 1963 that I am interested in, we, the *Brimnes* and my vessel the *Athelprince* (Bulker), were crossing the Pacific from Panama to Australasia, NZ for us and Aussie for them, at the same time and I was in regular W/T contact with them and as that was in 1965 it was definately the earlier of the two.
> 
> ...


Nigel
Here goes

Vessel Name: BRIMNES 
Vessel ID: 500120531 
Vessel Type: Motor vessel 
Tonnage: 10,594 gross 
Owner: JEBSEN SHIP MANAGEMENT (BERGEN) A/S 
Built: 1963 
Engine: Motorship 
Date of Fate: 1986 
Type of Fate: Broken up 

Renamed APILIOTIS-1970, Renamed MILOS A-1986. 
I think you will find the photo you published is of the second built one


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Gydnia

Thanks, but I'm getting a bit confused here (not difficult for my brain) you say that you believe the photo to be that of the newer *Brimnes* ie the one that became the *Marina del Equa*. However in "Tankers" note he appears to indicate that the pic is not of that vessel.

I never actually saw the vessel during the crossing having only W/T contact. 

(I am also trying to track down owners when she was the *Milos A*)

Regards

NigelC


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Ciao Nigelcott
very amusing ,from a little trace we have say the story of 2 cargoships (Thumb) 
Now here you search:BRIMNES IMO:5051987 ,APILIOTIS-86,BRIMNES-70 Than
MILOS A.amend owners 1986 to Interspirit Maritime Co Ltd ,ad Managers
Kanaris Shipping CO.S.a Liberia amend flag to Honduras and then Broken up. (*)) 
Gp


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Gydnia
> 
> Thanks, but I'm getting a bit confused here (not difficult for my brain) you say that you believe the photo to be that of the newer *Brimnes* ie the one that became the *Marina del Equa*. However in "Tankers" note he appears to indicate that the pic is not of that vessel.
> 
> ...


Sorry for confusing you David but I agree with Tanker its just the way Ive put down second built. I would say she is not Marina del Equal.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

The thumbnail is of the first "Brimnes" as the second had cranes instead od derricks.
Sister ship was "Bernes" GRT 22901.37 # 58726 Circa 1972(?)


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Many thanks everybody for your great help, my brain is now firing on all 3.5 cylinders.
(I think?)

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I sailed on the second Brimnes twice and the thumb is definately not her!

regards
Dave


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
This is the second one.
cheers.


----------



## g.p.hughes (Mar 11, 2007)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> This is the second one.
> cheers.


 Interesting co-incidence,I worked on this vessel both as 'Brimnes' and 'Apiliotis' in Oz.Oddly it was the Greek captain who gave me a bottle of Aquavit that reads ' M.V 'Bernes passed the line Sept.1964'
Until I just looked at the bottle I always thought thatit read 'Brimnes' ! Another mystery,how a bottle of 'Bernes Aquavit ended up on 'Brimnes
The bottle remains boxed and un-opened after all these years,know idea how.....Regards....Greg Hughes


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

this is def the second one i was on as 4e left it in syros greece dry dock when it went to the greeks 21 02 80


----------



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

BRIMNES (1) 1963-1970
10,593g. 15,030d. 500'6" x 67'.0" x 28'.2" o.a.
6.-cyl. 2. C.S.A. (620 x 1,870mm) B&W type oil engine by John G. Kincaid & C0., Greenock. 6,000bhp,14.5kts.
4.9.1962: Launched by Lithgows Ltd., Port Galsgow (yard no.1145) for Kristian Jebsens Rederi AS, (Kristian Jebsen, manager), Norway. 11.1.1963: Completed for Tenax Steamship CompanyLtd. (Kristian Jebsens Rederi As, managers), London. 1970: Sold to Reinante Transoceanico Navegacion SA, Liberia, and renamed APILIOTIS. 6.8.1982: Laid up Piraeus. 12.2.1986: sold to Intersprit Maritime co., Ltd. (Kanaris Shipping Co. Ltd., managers), Liberia, and renamed MILOS A., under Honduas flag. 7.5.1986: Arrived Gadani Beach, from lay-up at Piraeus, for demoltion.
Original O.N. 304435.
O.N. on name change to APOLITIS 3158.

From Jebsens Group History by W.J. Harvey.


----------



## JJ123 (May 17, 2014)

Brimnes built 1972 was the one later named marina di equa it was my first ship I ever sailed on owned by tenax steamship company run by jebsens uk ltd I was on another jebsens ship right by the marina di equa literally hours before she went down I did 3 or 4 trips on the sister ship m/v bernes


----------

